

Why my VC funded startup did fail - DanielRibeiro
http://codemonkeyism.com/6-reasons-why-my-vc-funded-startup-did-fail/

======
jayzee
I think the standard model now if for first-time entrepreneurs to focus on
revenue to show that they can successfully navigate the start-up environment.
And then sell start-up for small $$. This is not f-u money but I can do it
money.

Then you start your second company. Now you have credibility w/ vcs. Easier to
raise money. Even in tough times. This time you aim much higher. For f-u
money. And in that case you can wait till user base matures or technology
solidifies before going in for the cash.

~~~
mey
Not sure how common I am, but after working in several start-ups previously,
my primary goal when I do make the leap into starting a business is to create
something with slow growth, long burn, and self funded. The above article is
still useful even in that context. Money in the door is money to keep the door
open.

